# F&M Expressions Price list?



## Johnny Swank (Mar 29, 2011)

Trying to navigate F&M's new site, and it's a damn mess, IMO. Anyone have the new link to their price list?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Which ones?......They have a bunch of price pages....
Product Using Your Art


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Pricing seems to be under each type of transfer. They seem to all have tabs listing "details, instructions, pricing, art guidelines".


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

nascarbob said:


> Pricing seems to be under each type of transfer. They seem to all have tabs listing "details, instructions, pricing, art guidelines".


... or not. All I get is: 
*Hmm... We Could Not Find The Page You Were Looking For!*


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

wormil said:


> ... or not. All I get is:
> *Hmm... We Could Not Find The Page You Were Looking For!*


Worked when I tried it earlier. It was nice set up.


----------

